# Which oil for 2002(12v) with supercharger



## flybye1 (Apr 24, 2009)

Same as above. Iv been using mobil 1 5-30 for 2years(without the charger) without a problem. I have since added a supercharger and am wondering if I should change brands and or weights. I'm located in socal if that matters. Iv tried to search but found notthing in regards to this mod and oils/co. I would prefer that only those with factional information post as I don't want to screw up my motor and charger. Thank you ahead of time.


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

FWIW, I'm not sure the Mobil 5W-30 is an approved VW oil but it might be. Any approved VW oil for your engine in the proper viscosity should serve you well. I'd stay away from non-approved oils which may be fine for other applications but there is no way to know if they have the proper chemistry for a VW engine unless they have been tested and approved by VW.


----------

